# www.wizards.com having problems?



## Henry (Jun 21, 2005)

Has anyone been to wizards.com recently and seen an error? Or does anyone know if it's been this way all day?

When I visit the main page, it looks normal, but going to any of their other pages gets me



> msxml4.dll error '8007000e'
> 
> Not enough storage is available to complete this operation.
> 
> /default.asp, line 116





I haven't tried their forums yet.

Is it just me?


----------



## eabha (Jun 21, 2005)

No, it's not working for me, either. It _was_ working a couple of hours ago.

Forums seem unaffected, though.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 21, 2005)

Nope, hasn't been working for me either...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 22, 2005)

No probs for me. I clicked on random pages and they loaded up super-quick.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 22, 2005)

Yep.  Looks like they have it fixed now.  It is loading fine for me, no more error messages.


----------



## diaglo (Jun 22, 2005)

i had problems yesterday. 0700 - 1500 EST.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I just tried going to the SRD, and it won't load.  I get "HTTP 500 - Internal server error".  Same thing when I try the front page, www.wizards.com.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 22, 2005)

Never mind.  I tried again just now and it's working.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jun 23, 2005)

Sounds more like a browser glitch, Dungannon. They happen on occasion.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds more like a browser glitch, Dungannon. They happen on occasion.




500 errors tend to be server side issues, even if a momentary one.  HTTP Error 500 - Internal server error Explained.


----------

